# Clearing out the Van - Giving up



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Sadly the time has come for us to hang up our wheels  forced by increasing health problems for both of us, nothing major, but for me walking is a bit difficult and painful and sitting too long makes things worse.

I am busy trying to empty the van of everything prior to selling. That is the EASY bit!! The hard bit is where am I going to put it all. :? 

We have changed our van several times over the years and that has been bad enough, but at least I knew it was all going back into another one out of the way.

Most of us keep a duplicate set of kitchen/bathroom things etc, in the van, so now there is a pile of bits for a car boot, another for on here or ebay (screens, levelling blocks) Not to mention the chairs and tables.

It doesnt help that we already have a house full of our sons' stuff until he moves at the end of April and we only have a 3 bed semi!

Yesterday I sat quietly in the van on my own and thought 'Do I really want to give up?' The answer was no, but really you have little choice, get on with it, so I have.

We have been camping/caravanning/motorhoming for 40 odd years (some of them very odd :lol: ) so we have had a good run.

We have enjoyed visiting different places and meeting up with lots of like minded people, but all good things come to an end.

Unfortunately, getting older doesnt come without it's problems

But I am still a member on here until next Feb and after that I can still visit the site and see whats going on


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh I do know the feeling Polly.
The last time we when we sold up in Arizona and had to pack all our worldly goods into luggage and cases the size of coffins. Only to be told by BA staff they were too heavy for their sensitive baggage handlers to lift.!!!!!

We had sold the RV at a loss, sold the Jeep toad at a loss, flying back to UK and France early at extra cost and had to buy another suitcase at the airport to spread the load.

Luckily most of it is in our Hobby now. But it is traumatic.

Ray.


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that Polly! I'm just starting out in the motor homing community. Can I suggest that you sell your vehicle with some items included? I have just bought a mh and the extra cost of kitting it out is astronomical! The one I'm buying has nothing in it all, just basic with not even a cup! I would have been happy to consider paying for a job lot of stuffy until I found my feet. I hope you don't mind my comments, in the long run the extra time and effort to sell things privately may not be worth it!
Happy retirement!
Anne


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Sorry you've had to call it a day.

I just sold my old van and I gave them everything! Silver screens windblockers TV sat receiver and on and on...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

how sad Pollydoodle

But I guess there will come that time to all of us eventually

it's not a cheap hobby so makes no sense If you can't get good use out of it

I hope you fid ther ways to travel and holiday in the future

aldra


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

*Selling stuff.*

Really felt for you. I am relatively new to Motorhoming but in July 2011 I was the luckiest guy alive when I bought my Rapido from Mags & Steve in Cumbria. They sold van complete with stuff. I look back now after nearly 20 months fulltiming and I reckon I bought as near a perfect Motorhoming starter kit as you could get.
I will find it hard to give up when the time comes. Good luck and may continued quality of life travel with you.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pollydoodle

Also sorry for you, but it will come to all of us - if we survive that long.

I consider I am lucky to be still doing MH (and boat) at nearly 71. I am lucky enough to have a partner who is much younger so can substitute for some of my inadequacies(mental as well as physical).

Did you consider parking it somewhere as a static?

Geoff


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Comisserations Pollydoodle, you are going through my worsed nightmare. Both my wife and I are not in the best of health, but we don't fear death as we have come to terms with that (no choice have we) But the thing we both dread the most is having to give up motorhoming.

Hope everything turn out ok for you, and you find happiness in whatever path you take in the future.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Not an easy thing to give up but you've obviously thought it through,all the best for whatever you find to take its place....Dave


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

I really feel for you having to give up for reasons beyond your control, but as you say you have had a good run over the last 40 years.

Best of luck with whatever interest you find to replace the Van.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It is impossible to say anything which has not been expressed so eloquently above, we all feel very sad for you having to make this decision - although we can all understand the position you are in.....

We also have way too much stuff to store...... but getting rid of things is soooo difficult.....

We all hope that the transition goes smoothly, that you will settle into a new and hopefully equally enjoyable way of life without the worries that owning a MH brings with it.

We will also look forward to hearing how things go over the next 11 months and that you will be able to reassure us that the step, though painful, is achievable for all of us - 40 years is a good innings.

Dave


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Pollydoodle said:


> Sadly the time has come for us to hang up our wheels  forced by increasing health problems for both of us, nothing major, but for me walking is a bit difficult and painful and sitting too long makes things worse.
> 
> I am busy trying to empty the van of everything prior to selling. That is the EASY bit!! The hard bit is where am I going to put it all. :?
> 
> ...


Hi Pollydoddle,

I know exactly how you feel as we are also giving up motorhoming on health grounds. We thought long and hard but this last trip out to Turkey was a real chore and the joy had gone out of it.

We've had a good innings, travelled the roads of Europe and beyond for the last 61 years but sadly the time has come to hang up the keys.

We will be returning to the UK in mid May and we will be putting our Timberland up for sale complete with all the gear we have collected over the years. The van has served us well for the last 10 years and it will be sad to see it go.

We still plan to winter in Turkey but fly out and rent a car and use the same cottage we have rented for the last 3 years.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pollydoodle

I can only say that it's been a pleasure and a privilege knowing you both and wish you the very best for the future.

But does this mean an end to the apple cake?


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Polly,

Can you not just go to places in the uk, this is the first year that we are unable to go to Europe in the forcible future due to family illness, and i have now got planter fascitis (think thats right ) so walking is now a problem for me. We had our first van in 1967, and like you travelled a lot and met some lovely people over the years. I know you must have given it a lot of thought and i am shore what ever you do will be the right decision, but do stay on the site there will always be people coming on here who would love the advice you could give them.

All the very best to you.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

gaspode said:


> But does this mean an end to the apple cake?


Maybe not!! If we can bring ourselves to go to Shepton in September and you are there it could be arranged :wink:

Thank you for your kind words


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Don_Madge said:


> Pollydoodle said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly the time has come for us to hang up our wheels  forced by increasing health problems for both of us, nothing major, but for me walking is a bit difficult and painful and sitting too long makes things worse.
> ...


Don

I am very sorry to hear that you are retiring too, but since you still have the return trip to make from Fethiye we assume we have not heard the last of you yet.

I have only been a MHF Member for a few years but in that time I have found you and you information most helpful and it will be sorely missed.

So a big thanks for all your help - while I know you are still 'on-line'.

I hope we will still hear from you - at least until the Timberland is sold.

Best Wishes

Geoff


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear this News, Pollydoodle and Don-madge .....We don't know either of you, but it must be hard when Life,Health forces your hand.

We have a youngish family (Teenagers) but are finding it *increasingly* hard to get them to go motorhoming, so much so, that we discussed giving it up last week.

All the Best


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Sheila, Lesley & I will miss meeting you and Mick on our travels. We hope the health problems do not get worse and will think of you both when we travel through Stalbridge.
Ray


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello Polly. Very sorry to hear you have decided it's time retire from motorhoming. As others have said, it will come to all of us at some point. In fact, I also have a problem with one of my knees that not only restricts my walking, but makes driving quite difficult too. Fortunately, Sue, my better half, is reasonably happy to get behind the wheel - at least on decent roads anyway.

We have a lovely van, but we are wondering how long we will continue. And like you, with camping, caravanning and now the motorhome, we've enjoyed well over 40 years of the outdoor life.

Although tough, hope the disposal will work out OK and you will still be able to do some travelling.

Best wishes
Mike


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Giving up motorhoming*

Sorry to hear about Pollydoodle and Don-madge having to give up motorhoming.

It's a salutary lesson to beginners like myself to get on with it....... as I no longer believe I am going to live forever (I did once !!)

We hope to travel out to relatives in Turkey next year and your posts and information Don-Madge have been excellent "Çok tesekkur ederim"

The forum needs the advice and information from such experienced members and I wonder if any thought has been given to some kind of free, honorary membership perhaps after so many years or after so many thanks.

It's only a token....... but it's a way of recognising the value we beginners get from more experienced members.


----------



## Auricula (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Polly....

What good memories you must have from your many years of motorhoming. That's what is really important.......Friends made, places visited. Nothing can replace those experiences.

The "bits and pieces" of things you have gathered are not the important part of this. You could sell them on eBay or include them in a sale of your M/H, but ........whatever!

You will have selected favourite places during your travels. If it were me, and we were fit enough, I'd still try to revisit by other transport means. 

Life goes on. You are as young as you feel. Dont stop now!


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I also am sorry to hear of people having to retire, for whatever reason, from motorhoming as it is something that I took up late in life myself and I realize that it can't go on forever.
How I would have liked 40 years doing it as Pollydoodle and Don-madge have done, my best wishes to you both and many thanks for the invaluable information I have learnt over the last six years.
Regards and best wishes.
Norman.


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

sorry to hear you are retiring we will probably be selling our van this year and i dont think i want another one we are not like minded when it comes to motorhoming so i think it would be best to sell her and every thing with her. Good luck for the future Janice


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sorry to read your news, but as you say it comes to all of us, unfortunately I fear we may do this soon as well. I hope you find another interesting hobby.It has made us think thougn of leaving most of the kit in the van when we sell.

cabby


----------



## User1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Know how you feel. We had a sailing boat for 5 years and then switched to a MH for a number of reasons. I have a garage full of bits. A zodiac inflatable a couple of engines, charts and gps's. Just waiting for some decent weather to put them on EBay ..


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry to read this news Poly, but we all know when a good thing has to end.
Wishing you well in the future.
Dave p


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

User1 said:


> Know how you feel. We had a sailing boat for 5 years and then switched to a MH for a number of reasons. I have a garage full of bits. A zodiac inflatable a couple of engines, charts and gps's. Just waiting for some decent weather to put them on EBay ..


User1

I am still trying to run the boat (in Greece) and the MH, but if I had to get rid of the boat I do not know what I would do with the contents of the lockers - old Calor cylinders, spares to rebuild 3 Henderson V pumps, ad infinitum.

[Editor's note - more spares needed on a boat as it is not possible to pull onto hard shoulder/apply handbrake/ call AA etc. - try diving under to free fishing net from prop]

Might be easier to keep boat than empty it  :lol:

Geoff


----------



## User1 (Apr 13, 2012)

The problem with the boat was the weather. We were going to go to Ramsgate across the Thames Estuary last Easter for a week but it was so cold we never bothered. We had planned to take the boat round to Lymington from Burnham in July for a month but by then we had decided enough was enough and bought a MH. Good job we did as the weather in July was not that good with high winds and lots of rain. So now we don't have to worry about the weather, we just enjoy the days out and the warm MH in the evening. Certainly beats sitting in a luke warm boat in a Marina waiting for a decent weather report so you can go somewhere. We have not given up on sailing and are off to Turkey in June for a couple of weeks on a flotila holiday. At least we know the weather will be warmish


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

User1

The weather in Turkey will be well warm by then, but sea will seem a bit chilly still.

The wind tends to blow along the coast so be prepared for quite a bit of tacking, or motoring.

As an experienced sailor you may, with the flotilla skipper's permission, want to peel off and do your own thing.

Anyway enjoy it. It should give you a clue as to why I keep my boat in the Aegean.

Geoff


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

We also started in 1964 and in 2008 thought of giving it up as wife had problem of getting in unit so bought caravan which was fine but oh I yearned to get back to M/H. So we bought another M/H and after while Wife got worse this time with heart, they sorted her out and wondered whats next. This time bought brand new Bailey Pegasus with all bells and whistles.She was ok travelling in car but got fed up with me lugging water etc and staying in sites. So that went but now savings are getting low so now have another M/h but older . Now I done about 500 miles after buying it and now its me , two operations last one eight days ago and still I am not getting rid of it yet. I reckon maybe couple of years would suit me and that will be it , I think!.


----------



## User1 (Apr 13, 2012)

nicholsong said:


> User1
> 
> The weather in Turkey will be well warm by then, but sea will seem a bit chilly still.
> 
> ...


We will stay with them for a bit but we have a few places we like to visit and its nice to get away from them for some peace and quiet. We enjoy cooking onboard in the evening and breakfast ashore in the morning. A lazy morning and a sail in the afternoon. We have also booked a couple of weeks in September. Still cheaper than keeping a boat in the Uk. We sail from Adacoy and will head into Marmaris on the first day for provisions. SWMBO will do the shopping while I hover around the fuel pontoon with the radio on. We have been to this part before and have spent many a happy night at anchor. SWMBO will tell you different. At one anchorage we sat there with all the chain in a heap on the bottom ;-) suppose its a good job the wind never got up. Near Datca the guy on the end had to reset his anchor when the wind picked up, as it was dragging. So he motored out and dropped it over the other six that were already dug in. He then came and told everyone what he had done and assured us all that he would be first away in the morning ..... Ian


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Good luck and happy days Don and Poly. Lucky you's had so many years motorhoming. Apart from a couple of trips round Europe with my sister and brother-in-law and our kids over the years I only got my own mh in 2008 and one of these summers was sacrificed to an operation and its after-effects. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a trouble-free 3 or more months in Europe this year. Gottalot of catching up to do. 

Warning to youngsters - don't procrastinate the years slip by so quickly.

PS On one of our trips coming out of the Highest Waterfall in Germany there were bro-in-law, sister, me, kids 1,2,3,4,and 5 in a line and a bloke leaning on his car yelled out "Here come the Mormons!" Another occasion there were 10 of us in one small DIY van conversion with a drive away tent - above gang plus add-on girlfriend and Grandad, a stunned German campsite receptionist queried "all von familee???". Those holidays made me fall in love with motorhoming. Special memories.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I'm not so young myself but I don't plan on giving up anything until I drop. I work hard at staying fit and healthy. So I hope you don't mind me asking, both of you giving up, how old are you. Perhaps rather than give up something you love why not consider spending more time on your physical fitness. Check out this guy.

http://www.charleseugster.net/ He is 93.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

He is also on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dr-Charles-Eugster/197845626894568?id=197845626894568&sk=info


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Thank you jhelm. My husband will be 80 in May and I am quite a bit behind that :wink: 

We have always kept very active but sometimes the body wont let you do what you want. We walk the dogs every day but it is never pain free. The joy of the van was visiting different places and exploring the local area but it is increasingly hard going and painful. I do not like sitting about - it doesnt help my back problem either, so sadly we have decided we quit whilst we are ahead


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I will be 70 in August and hope I too can keep it up until 80 or beyond, I also have a young wife, 49, she and the two kids give me the incentive. But I also live with pain, two broken ankles years ago and some back injury are the main problems. None the less I do karate with my 11 year old son, ski, hike and bike and normally swim a lot every week. Though I am taking a brake from swimming due to some pain in the shoulders that I think was caused by to much swimming. 

I try to tell myself that the pain won't kill me and it lets me know I'm still alive.


----------

